# will any computer fit into a new case??



## jacksonryan (Aug 27, 2007)

hello,

if i take the motherboard and rest of components out of my old pc can i put it all into a new case wihout any problems or is there different types of case for certain motherboards ect??

cheers


----------



## jacksonryan (Aug 27, 2007)

please??

anyone


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

There are several types of motherboards which is your (what is your motherboard)


----------



## jacksonryan (Aug 27, 2007)

thnxs for the reply

my motherboard is a
http://www.motherboard.cz/mb/ecs/L4S5MG3GX.htm

L4S5MG3/GX+ - ECS Elitegroup

Internal / External AGP
USB 2.0
Processor

One Socket 478 supports the Intel Pentium 4 processor (478pins)
Chipset

SiS650GX & SiS962L Chipset
SiS650GX Host/Memory controller with AGP4X
Built-in High Quality 3D Accelerator
SiS962L MuTIOL Media I/O
Integrated USB 2.0 host controller
LPC I/O:ITE8705F
System Hardware Monitor: Integrated in ITE IT8705F
LAN:10/100Mbps Faster Ethernet (optional)
AC97 Audio Codec, compliant with AC97 2.2 specification
System BIOS

Award 2Mb Flash EEPROM
Supports Plug and Play 1.0A, APM 1.2, Multi Boot, DMI
Full support for ACPI revision 1.0 specification
Main Memory

Two 184-pin DDR DIMM sockets for 2.5V, DDR SDRAM (DDR333 by Overclocking)
Max. 2GB
Expansion Slots

2 PCI slots
1 AGP slot
1 CNR slot
I/O Interface

Support Plug and Play funtion
PS/2 keyboard and PS/2 mouse connectors
One EPP/ECP mode parallel port
One 16550 high-speed serial I/O port
One VGA connector
Four USB2.0 Ports and an optinoal LAN connector
Audio Ports (Line-in, Line-out and Mic-in)
Dual PCI IDE interfaces - support four IDE devices (PIO mode 4, DMA Mode 2, Ultra DMA 66/100/133)
Supports 360K~2.88M Byte, 3 Mode FDDs or LS120
ATX Power Supply Connectors (20-pin and 4-pin)
Front Panel MIC/Line-Out header
CD-in header (CDIN1)
Extra USB Header (USB3) for two USB devices
HDD LED, Reset Switch, Power Switch headers
CPU and chassis Fan headers
USB Card Reader Header
RTC & Battery

With CMOS hardware clear jumper
Integrate CMOS SRAM in SiS962L
Form Factor & Layers
microATX (244mm*220mm), 4 Layers

dont know if you need to know all that but there it isanyway 

thanxs


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Its micro atx which means it will fix in mid towers that support it i just go tthis one that supports micro atx http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144106


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

This is a nice case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021

If you want a full tower:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

being your board is micro-atx if you would like something a little different.take a look at this.i would advise you not to use the power supply that comes with that case though they are known junk.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144141


----------

